

Ask HN: Why does HN say "please try again" - C1D

Hello,<p>I don&#x27;t know if this has been occurring for others but for some reason every time I try to post an link I receive &quot;please try again&quot;. Does any one know why this is happening.
======
justintocci
I don't even bother any more. I got rejected a bunch of times, I think it said
something about duplicates. Odd thing is I see duplicate posts all the time so
I don't see why other people can post them but not me.

~~~
C1D
All I want to do is post a link from Medium (where I host my blog). This needs
to be fixed!

